# you need to see this



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok I'm from Illinois and we do crazy crazy hunting but just by even lookin at some of your guyses pics and talks and stuff you guys seem to be crazy like non-stop...well let me know how this tickles your fancy haha i got this from the refuge forums where someone found it on you tube...im serious check it out...im sorry to say but they would for sure be gettin an as-load of steel straight up there -----

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frv4iKai ... re=channel


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I really hope that those people could be prosecuted.

There's a difference between expressing your disagreement with a certain action and harassment.

Hunters don't come and harass you and your tree-hugging friends at your gatherings, what would give you the right to reverse the situation?


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeh I don't know if ya'll have protection laws up there by they did actually

"In January, a jury found Hindi, 44, of Geneva, guilty of three counts of unlawful hunter interference for flying a paraglider amid flocks of geese in September 1996 over the now-defunct Woodstock Hunt Club during a protest."


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm thinking a well placed flaming arrow when he dive bombs the decoys.
One of those big broadheads designed for turkeys would do a nice job on the strings. A paint ball gun would also be usefull for "marking the perpetrator" for identification later by the police.

Even better....Get your own and partake in a "dogfight"

While you don't have to be licensed to fly those things there are still rules that have to be followed.

I would think it wouldn't take that much for the outfitter to do his own investigation and track down the culprit.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh the things i would have done to those people are unimaginable!!!! They better be careful of who they do stuff like that to, because a lot of people might not be so forgiving! :sniper:


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I would have just start shooting into the air in random directions. It not illegal to shoot shotguns at the sky. Those stray pellets can be a bugger though. 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Why am I never lucky enough to have this stuff happen to me. First thing I would have done is shut those two chicks up.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

People need to get a flocking life


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

them on the megaphone and talking amongst themselves makes me wanna come up behind them and wack'em makes me mad....but the guy flying that thing seriously is lucky cuz most of us would've shot at least at the parachute :lol: BUUTT at least the hunter (or the guide) represented all of us hunters and made us look good :beer:


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

I live in Mchenry county (where this took place) and have hunted around that area...that is crazy. I would defiantly have called the police. Unbelievable that they can get away with that.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The thing besides the chicks in the background that pizzes me off is there are two guys in the spread. One just lays there. They both should have been standing and throwing dirt, rocks, steel, or what ever at the guy. Maybe even grab the guy's legs. They basically laid there and took it.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

What amazes me is that they are "showing animals respect and kindness" and yet they don't do the same for other people. You'd think they could show people that same respect.

Guess not.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I would of probly freaked out, not gunna lie!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I would say that could be considered HUNTER HARASSMENT!!! Unreal!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup. They were alot nicer than I would have been.

If that were my spread, he'd have made one good pass, the next one would have been a bad one for him, and id most likely would have to get a good lawyer.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

It doesn't show it but he must have been actually knocking over the deeks. Did you see how many times the guy set them back up. I would have stood in his path through my dekes and considered it an attack and protected myself. Crazy thing is,, the pilots buddy in the distance is filming the whole thing. If the hunter would have gotten ****** and started shooting. The video would have been edited, you'd see no footage of the pilot swooping down numerious times. And the heading would be, "Hunter shoots at pilot trying to make emergancy landing" My hats off to the hunter he did what all of us should do.


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I would need one BIG ROCK in my hand to go up into the air at that time.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I dont know what I would have done? Grabbed his leg and pull him to the ground or blow a hole in his parachute!! :beer: In my opinion the comments from the people making the video was the worst part. Makes me sick!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

> averyghg "wrote"
> 
> Oh the things i would have done to those people are unimaginable!!!! They better be careful of who they do stuff like that to, because a lot of people might not be so forgiving!


I would have tried my best to grounded him. not shooting. while i had the police and game wardens on the way.

Why did the cops have to follow him?
get arrest the people out on the road harassing him. 
then tag number, address. go there and find the rest. take the video for evidence. then hire a good lawyer and let them pay for all of my hunts for the next few years.

Plus the guide service should have found the guys and filed charges of his own.

I really hope this never happens to me. I'm afraid I would not be so nice.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

My blood was boiling just watching the video here on youtube, i know I am glad it did not happened to me b/c I dot have patience and restraint like those guys did. I thought hunter harassment was at least a civil infraction with fines and all that good stuff. I tell you what I would not have hung out in my spread and stood up decoys. gosh I hate stupid people, and did you here the intro to this? How else are we supposed to hunt the geese, my gosh end em'


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I love how the girl says we should tell them to get a life! Wow.....


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

lets just say it's a good thing that didn't happen to me or else i wouldn't be here right now...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I think a "citizens arrest" was in order there. He was low enough a couple times there where a guy could of wrapped up his legs.

Just visited their website....... :eyeroll:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> I think a "citizens arrest" was in order there. He was low enough a couple times there where a guy could of wrapped up his legs.
> 
> Just visited their website....... :eyeroll:


ya agreed!!!


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah there website is bogus as sh-t...and we think bad hunters ruin it for us all hhhhaaaa its idiots like that make us look bad...just because they're trying to "save a few geese" well I think they may have forgotten the fact that if those honkers weren't gonna land in that field with them pullin that circus they definitly probably worked into some other field and got shot at so personally they really shouldn't be cheering for anything :lol: If you wanna check out how others like us are responding and what "SHARK" is saying back go to youtube and check the postings for the actual video...you'll get a kick outta it


----------



## Drake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just watched the video and what a disgrace for man kind. They apparently made this video before the plane went down in the Hudson. I guess we could just let the geese over eat themselves and die slowly. If these anti-hunting groups would get a clue they probably wouldn't harass as much. Hats off to those hunters in the field because If I was there somebody's A!S would have been kicked, including some old ladies.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

If they think we hunters shud get a life they are wrong...There life is to just herass the hunters.You call that a life??? I think i would have probably grabbed his leg and gave him a piece of my mind or threw a dirt chunk at him......The PETA people want spearfish sd to change there school name to Sea Kitten high...I mean really sea kitten high??


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

Im glad this didnt happen to me. I would for sure be sitting in jail right now. :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thinking about it, and if this happened where they claim it happened and how they claim it happened. Than the cops would have arrested them right than and there on the road. They also state the hunt club went "belly up", I HIGHLY doubt that. I highly doubt the hunt club wouldnt have pressed charges, and won.

Which makes me think its just a propoganda film, and the "hunters" were in on it.

Did anyone see a firearm? I didnt. I know most guys at the very least would have had it in their hands or at the very least, walked up (of course with firearm in hand) and confronted the idiot with the blowhorn.

These types of organizations have been making staged propganda films for years. Back in the 80's PETA members actually got arrested for being cruel to animals as they were making movies showing "fur ranchers skinning animals while alive". Well, it was PETA members skinning animals alive, and they got caught. 
Shows the mentality of these morons.


----------



## olchiseltooth (Jan 14, 2009)

Dirty Rotten B$%$%^'s. I couldn't even watch it all. I'm glad we have hunter harrassment laws in MN. It is a misdemeanor in MN, punishable by up to a $1000 fine and up to 1 year in jail. MN Statute 97A.037 Subd 1.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If you guys really really REALLY want to get cranked up, go to YouTube and read this guys reply's.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

WOW, I can't even begin to say what I would have done.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Well to start off I would have nocked his sorry *** to the ground, then went to the people on the road. And nicely got their liscence plate numbers. After that I would have showed up in front of there houses playing my best snow goose video at 4 am. I know two wrongs don't make a right but talk about a bunch of looooooooooozers. I have a life, it's called hunting.

Sean


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

that guy would make one pass, no 1/2 pass thru my spread and he would have been grounded, when i go out i bring a spade to dig a shallow hole, it would make a really good club because he would eat it his first time flying by. then i bet the lade wouldn't be laughing when she seen me running at them to stick that blowhorn some were it just might fit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

michigandakotan said:


> My blood was boiling just watching the video here on youtube, i know I am glad it did not happened to me b/c I dot have patience and restraint like those guys did. I thought hunter harassment was at least a civil infraction with fines and all that good stuff. I tell you what I would not have hung out in my spread and stood up decoys. gosh I hate stupid people, and did you here the intro to this? How else are we supposed to hunt the geese, my gosh end em'


I couldn't have said it any better myself. I had an occurance where a landowner was interfearing with a legal hunt and when I called the game warden he didn't want to do anything because he was a friend of the landowner. These things make my blood absolutely boil.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

What I was wondering was, is that guy knocking over the decoys on the ground? That has to be some sort of destruction of property or something. I would really like North Dakota to get a hunter harassment law on the books.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

What suprises me the most is not their actions, which are to be expected, but the incredible disrespect they showed an agency that is designed to protect our civil liberties.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> What I was wondering was, is that guy knocking over the decoys on the ground? That has to be some sort of destruction of property or something. I would really like North Dakota to get a hunter harassment law on the books.


We already do. It is unlawful to purposefully impede or harass a legally conducted hunt in ND.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

what a stupid way to get in trouble.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't think i've been that riled up after watching a youtube clip since i was checking out Megan Fox's photo shoot videos...

Thats taking animal rights a little too far. Like many of you have stated already if they wen't over the wrong spread and those cameras weren't recording i'm willing to bet the outcome would be different.


----------



## jeff352 (Aug 22, 2008)

I would so love to put a boot to the skull of that narrator! What a bunch of harrassing [email protected]#!KS. Outdoorsman/woman do more for wildlife than any of those jerk offs could ever do. I'll waterfowl hunt until my body won't let me anymore. And if their not vegetarians they can kiss my A$$! I'm just my own butcher and DAMN! I have some good recipes for em. Take em boys! :sniper:


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

that dude should have ran to the road and kicked some @$$


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah and those pieces prolly just got a little slap on the wrist...well they should be thrown into the same jail sell as our "smart" governor...yeah get this he with held all Federal State Fish and Wildlife funds for his well being. So now our DNR is going under because of him. Finally waiting to see what his impeachment waits.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya the chicks talking pis#^% me off! Its retarded!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know in ND it is illegal to harrass a hunter who is taking part in a lawful hunt. I thought it was a fed law?

My expandable police batton would have worked well to pull his lags out of the air.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Un-focking believable! The guys in the spread need to grow a pair. I can't believe they didn't do anything.

How retarded are these people? For starters, they don't understand how an acronym works... :roll:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

All I can say is WOW.... :eyeroll:


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll tell you exactly what I would have done. He would have gotton a couple twelve gauge holes in his chute. When he crash landed I would proceed to kick his ***. After that I would tie him to a fence post about 200 yards away with his mouth taped shut and cover everything but his face with camo burlap. Then I would proceed to shoot every bird out of the sky while he had to watch. I might even go to the police and report trespassing, destruction of property, and anything else we could come up with.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

If the guy in the field would have been really smart, he could have "inadvertently" step in front of the pilot, getting hit, and most likely bringing down the ultralight, then claim "whiplash".

You could charge the guy with attempted vehicular manslaughter, criminal trespassing, assault, and then easily sue him for pain and suffering. It is hilarious because I can almost guarantee that the guy flying that thing is rich enough to pay for whatever you could throw at him.


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

you know if they have a problem with hunters thats fine, but in south dakota whenever someone messes with someone elses traps, decoys, or fishing ines thats illegal. I wish those [email protected]#@$ PETA people would just shut up. did you know they wanted to change spearfish high schools name to the seakittens cuz they thought spearfishing is cruel.


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

there would be some major *** whoopin going on if i were there...

i looked at some of their other stuff on youtube they are called shark "Showing Animals Respect & Kindness" Logo of a shark....i bet a shark would show them some respect and kindness while ripping their torso in half...

sorry but that video irks me in the worst possible way.


----------



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

holy hell iv'e never gotten that pi$$ed off before watching a youtube video before and as far as that idiot screwin with the spread im thinkin i would got the whole hunting crew to stand up and pull that prick down and beat the hell out of him......... my opinion


----------



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

holy hell iv'e never gotten that pi$$ed off before watching a youtube video before and as far as that idiot screwin with the spread im thinkin i would got the whole hunting crew to stand up and pull that prick down and beat the hell out of him......... my opinion


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Has anyone posted comments under this video clip on youtube?


----------

